# Thinkpad T410 support



## geric (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a Thinkpad T410. I really want to use FreeBSD in my laptop as before. The problem is hardwares are still not yet supported in FreeBSD. Could somebody tell me expected time that when these hardwares will be supported in FreeBSD? Thank you.


```
Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6200 AGN
Intel 82577LM Gigabit Ethernet
Intel Graphics Media Accelerator HD Graphics (GMA5700MHD)
```


----------



## vermaden (Feb 27, 2010)

I guess that You would have to wait about 6 months for that support.


----------



## idownes (Mar 4, 2010)

I just bought a new t400s quite cheaply. I had anticipated that the new hardware wouldn't be supported for a while, but was slightly hesitant to buy a laptop just superseded. I feel better now that I know I'll get 6 months of good use.

Nice side effect of using BSD is that it forces you to buy hardware one generation old and thus save lots of money!


----------



## Zare (Mar 4, 2010)

We all love BSD but let's not get fanboyish.

It would be great if modules supported cutting-edge hardware with traditional BSD stability and functionality. "I need that particular piece of hardware *now* and i can't use it", that's reality.

The only nice side-effect of BSD not supporting all cutting edge hardware is the paradigm of supporting something with stable drivers and with stable ABI, by the book. Not patching kernel and breaking ABIs and all sorts of nasty things that other popular opensource system does for the sake of supporting some taiwanese crap devices, so they can raise a few percent on the market for the sake of holy crusade(TM).


----------



## idownes (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm not sure that I follow the point of what you're trying to say?

Sure, stability etc. are some of the best points about FreeBSD (*BSD) but I was simply saying that another benefit, at least for me, is that I don't end up wasting money trying to keep up with the latest hardware developments.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 5, 2010)

idownes said:
			
		

> I just bought a new t400s quite cheaply. I had anticipated that the new hardware wouldn't be supported for a while, but was slightly hesitant to buy a laptop just superseded. I feel better now that I know I'll get 6 months of good use.



T400s is almost the same hardware as T400, only with SFF (small form factor), like GS45 instead of GM45 and so, its still older Intel Montevina mobile platform, so nothing spectacular here. Newer one, Calpella is still miserably supported.


----------

